# TYVEK ANYONE?



## brad (Sep 18, 2012)

Anyone used TYVEK for covering broadband traps or know anything about these DuPont panels?
It would seem the house wrap would reflect more of the high frequencies, but maybe they are using another mixture of spunbonded olefin sheet products than the house wrap formula... It doesn't seem to let much air through when you blow through it.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Haven't tried it but I suspect it would roll off earlier and harder than the panels you showed. Also remember by looking at the coefficients that those are designed more for dialog/voice situations rather than music.

Bryan


----------

